# Transmisor de corriente



## Eduardo Hernández (Sep 12, 2007)

En los transmisores de corriente que trabajan en el rango de 4 a  20 mA , si tomaramos un voltimetro que tension nos deberia registrar.
Si tienen el diseño de un equipo que simule tal transmisor se los agradecerìa

Gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola. La tensión que vas a medir depende de la resistencia que pongas entre la salida y masa, ya que se maneja con corrientes. Por ejemplo, si ponés una R de 100 ohms vas a leer entre 0.4V y 2V; si ponés una R de 200 ohms vas a leer de 0.8V a 4V.

Justamente se usan corrientes para que no molesten las caidas de tensión en las líneas de transmisión.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 13, 2007)

eso no es del todo cierto ya que depende de la fuente con que se haga el amplificador de cooriente, hay algunos PLC que su fuente es de 5 voltios por pura ley de ohm se puede deducir esto ya que estos PLC tienen una R de 250ohms.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 13, 2007)

Bueno, si ponés una R de 10K no vas a llegar a los 40V-200V, de más está decirlo.
No sabría decirte qué R tienen los receptores de corriente.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 13, 2007)

Lógico amigo pero en estos lazos de corriente la fuente no es mayor a 24 V y cuando se daña esta R  interna pues la fuente interna que alimenta el lazo sufre daños .
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo Hernández (Sep 15, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola. La tensión que vas a medir depende de la resistencia que pongas entre la salida y masa, ya que se maneja con corrientes. Por ejemplo, si ponés una R de 100 ohms vas a leer entre 0.4V y 2V; si ponés una R de 200 ohms vas a leer de 0.8V a 4V.
> 
> Justamente se usan corrientes para que no molesten las caidas de tensión en las líneas de transmisión.




Hola Gracias por su atenciòn.

Entonces depende de la impedancia de entrada del receptor?


----------



## Eduardo Hernández (Sep 15, 2007)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Lógico amigo pero en estos lazos de corriente la fuente no es mayor a 24 V y cuando se daña esta R  interna pues la fuente interna que alimenta el lazo sufre daños .
> Saludos



Gracias Luis Eduardo.

Entiendo entonces por tu comentario que  si no le tengo conectada una carga (como el receptor) al transmisor, la tension que medirè serà la resultante de la corriente suministrada por la Fuente multiplicada por la resistencia de salida del transmisor?


Mil gracias una vez màs por su interès en aclararme mis confusiones


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 15, 2007)

Se usan transmisiones de corriente para que no importen las caídas de tensión en las líneas.
La tensión es función de la resistencia, ya que al transmisor no le importa la tensión, maneja corrientes.
No sé si los transmisores tengan una resistencia en la salida.


----------

